# • swell.gr • Mercedes SLK M&K Full Detail •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

The last few days at Swell Detail Store we had the joy of working on a very beautiful roadster.
A black Mercedes SLK crossed our gates for correction and Mitchell & King protection, as well as interior detailing and some leather repairs.



















The first thing that had to be done was repairing the leather on two spots specified by the owner.
































































The next day after the leather dye had fully cured, it was time to tackle the rest of the interior.
The plastic surfaces and trim parts were cleaned using apc and various brushes, and the nourished using Treat Interior Dressing by M&K.




























In the following pictures, you can see the car's initial condition and what we had to take care of:













































































































The wheels and arches also got pampered:























































As always, we continued the process with clay and PTG measurements:














































For the correction process we had to reach for a strong combo to take care of the deeper defects.
This process required quite a few hits with Scholl S2 and a LC Hydro Cutting pad.
To make sure the previous combo didn't leave behind anything unwanted, we used Scholl S17+ and a LC Hydro Polishing pad.
For the refinement process we used Scholl S40 and a LC Hydro Finishing pad, which boosted the gloss on the finish.

And now time for a few 50/50 shots:
































































And a few before and after shots, prior to refining the finish:






















































































For the exhausts we used the Britemax Twins:


































The car was then cleaned with IPA, and then using the DA polisher and a finishing pad, the surface was prepared with Pure by M&K.
For the car's protection we used M&K Armour, which was nice to use as with all M&K products.










And now time for the finished car shots, inside the unit:


























































































































































Beading shot










And outside:






















































































































Thanks for reading this post!


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

This is a fact: all cars treated by Mike leave his place looking better than new. Congrats!


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Stunning work, looks great with a coat of M&K :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Astonishing shine and wetness. The reflections are Awesome. Well done mike.


----------



## boomboom (Sep 11, 2010)

wooooow... super glass finish..


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Another good job, congratulations!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great Work Mike :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks a lot 
glad you like it


----------



## haris_k (Nov 30, 2008)

Magnificent work Mike!
The finish is so wet and glossy!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Always like reading your write ups Mike, stunning work as always :thumb:


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice work Mike! :thumb:


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Excellent work Mike for one more time!!!!


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Stunning work Mike!!! :thumb:
Amazing glassy look for the Merc! :argie:

Top notch as always mate....


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning finish:thumb:


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

:thumb:Always is a pleasure to see your work !!!
Another great car is shinning under the sun off Athens!!!


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Awesome Mike, the outside shoots are superb just dripping wet finish


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks a lot mates


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great job, :thumb:.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Wow , fantastic reflections Mike :thumb::thumb::thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Tightscot (Aug 14, 2012)

Wish my merc looked like this! Can I ask what you used on the wheels, I just can't get mine looking like that.


----------



## igor lavacar (Apr 12, 2010)

Great Job,spectacular results


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Great work, as always! Beautiful car!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words mates :wave:


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

I get a chance every now and then to take for a spin a brabus one.
Very classy and sporty at the same time.

Great work as always Mike.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Excellent work as always!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks a lot mates for your kind words:thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top turnaround.


----------

